# Small Water?



## Beer:30 (Feb 23, 2007)

I have to head east tomorrow to see some customers (scheduled around fishing), anyone have a report on the small water up there? Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Creeks are stacked. Got 17 Yesterday.


----------



## Beer:30 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks MuskieJim. I was in Painesville and went over the Grand, she was running fast and high at 9 am.. Seeing that scared me off of going further east. Congrate on the 17 yesterday.


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

MuskieJim said:


> Creeks are stacked. Got 17 Yesterday.



Boy oh boy you are really good


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

17? not doubting but man that seems a whole much, we waded the creeks here for 2 days and hooked up 2ce between 5 people. pics?


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm not sure why you guys are doubting him. Muskie Jim and I fish some of the same areas and those kind of numbers are pretty normal at those spots. I've had a handful of days like that this year.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

When the fish are "in" and moving up in big schools, and water condition are right, you could be at 1 bridge catching 50 fish a day while the guy at the next bridge may not see a single fish. I have had many days where the fish were stacked in there 1 day and the next, nada, on the same stretch.
It certainly is cool when you hit one of those days where they are everywhere, fish on about every cast.

Smaller waters have less holding areas and more barriers so they tend to stay in those areas longer and in higher numbers

Salmonid


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

anybody seen the small water lately. Worth a trip?


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

archman said:


> I'm not sure why you guys are doubting him. Muskie Jim and I fish some of the same areas and those kind of numbers are pretty normal at those spots. I've had a handful of days like that this year.


Nobody doubting.
Hollandbass said "not douting but man that seams a whole much"

I just said he is good. The more I think about it maybe one of the best.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

My buddy and I caught 17 fish on Monday and to be completely honest, I could care less if GSteel of Hollandbass believe a word I have to say. As a matter of fact, if either of you would like to come out east Saturday or Sunday I'd be willing to let you reel in a fish or two. I mean, two fish between 5 people? I would probably get sick of that. And GSteel, why is it that you ALWAYS have something to say about my posts? I honestly don't even want to put anything up here anymore, it's childish. 

I fish for me, and could care less about what you think.

For everybody else, like I said, creeks are about the only fishable water right now. Some are pretty stacked. Stopped down yesterday after work to ask my buddy how he was doing and he hooked 6 fish on fresh eggs. 

Archman, you fishing this weekend?


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

MuskieJim said:


> For everybody else, like I said, creeks are about the only fishable water right now. Some are pretty stacked. Stopped down yesterday after work to ask my buddy how he was doing and he hooked 6 fish on fresh eggs.


i agree creeks will be fishable but thats about it..im hopin to head out east with FishinMuscian! tomorrow..For everybody heading out good luck and stay safe! :B :B


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Here's some pics. I had to wait to post them because they were on his camera.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

MuskieJim said:


> My buddy and I caught 17 fish on Monday and to be completely honest, I could care less if GSteel of Hollandbass believe a word I have to say. As a matter of fact, if either of you would like to come out east Saturday or Sunday I'd be willing to let you reel in a fish or two. I mean, two fish between 5 people? I would probably get sick of that. And GSteel, why is it that you ALWAYS have something to say about my posts? I honestly don't even want to put anything up here anymore, it's childish.
> 
> I fish for me, and could care less about what you think.
> 
> ...


So how many did you get out of the 17  ? I know it is possible to land that many. Last Sunday I fished with 2 other's and we landed a lot fish from 3 different creeks.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I believe the score was 10-7 me.


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

MuskieJim said:


> Here's some pics. I had to wait to post them because they were on his camera.


i call photoshop! nobody can claim they have caught 17 steelhead in one day!  

i'll be playin on da west side this weekend. hopefully some of the ditches will fish


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

MuskieJim, I said not doubting that just seemed like jackpot to me, as we have come up short around here with all the flood water. I will take you up on that offer; I am good for Sunday or sat.


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

muskiejim I just said you were good. You nead to post numbers to convince people that you are good. So I am convinced that you are good. I am telling you that you are good. So whats the problem. First you said 17, than you said you did 10. So is 10 your final answer? Well if it is I still think you are good. No thanks on the invite I am busy. I wish I could come see you in action though.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

GSteel, if you read my post, it said "Got 17." I never said that I caught all 17 fish. Regardless, who cares. It's funny how you comment and critique everyone else, yet you've never posted a photo of a fish. Hmm. You're such a superflyguy.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Muskiejim, congrats on your catch!! Those are great looking fish in your pics.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Jim, I'm taking a first timer out tomorrow. It should be fun. Then I'm off to Florida.

The wife and I went out for about an hour this afternoon. I've been begging her to come out with me since she's pregnant. I want her to hook up with a steel while she's pregnant  Anyways, we get there and before I can even rig up she has a fish on the very first cast. 3rd cast, fish on again! I still haven't gotten in the water yet. We only fished about an hour and she got 3. I got 1.


----------



## wasserwolf (Jun 6, 2006)

It's really a shame to see this type of critical posting of an obviouslly good fishermans catches. This type of stuff is one of the main reasons i kinda got burned out on steelies after 20 solid years of fishen em. Dealing with all the crowds and all the new experts took it's toll on me, and i wouldn't blame muskiejim at all if he stopped posting....The truth is, Steelhead can be as easy as catching Bluegills in a pond, making jims 17 very believable. His total for that day is far under what has and can happen!!!!!Glad there are a lot less Musky fisherman then Steelheaders!


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

ATTN: muskiejim

Fish pictures. You happy?


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Got out of work a little bit early today, headed back to the mudhole and hooked up with a few more. Didn't have time to tie sacks. Got 7 on Jig & Maggot. Also hooked up a colleague with his first steelhead. Good day.
And thanks wasserwolf, archman, and kruggy. Wasserwolf, only a few more weeks until it's time to hang up this stupid 12 foot noodle rod. I'm ready for the toothy critters! We could use some smaller steelhead for bait. (THAT WAS A JOKE)


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

7 more awsome job!!!!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice fish can' wait to get back up. I am heading to the Maumee Monday and Tuesday and hopefully I'll be into some steel Wednesday.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

went out east today with Fishinmuscian and J-Fish slow day we only got three but nice to get out again  2 on eggs 1 on jig and maggot


----------



## Pay2Play (Oct 23, 2007)

Went out in search of some steel, found em. Don't want to say how many because I might sound like I'm braggin and don't want to get bashed!


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Im the last one to bash anyone so conrats PAY2PLAY on your fish,you or muskiejim have every right to talk about your success in my opinion.


----------



## NooB24 (Mar 23, 2008)

Whats up guys. im new on the forum but i love to fish for steelies. I was at conneaut in the marina on thursday and caught 6 fish. the biggest was an 28 incher. Thinkin about headin up there to fish the creek tommorow b4 easter dinner with the family. i talked to a local up there and the creek is about that perfect flow with good water conditions


----------



## NooB24 (Mar 23, 2008)

O yea... i caught all fish on black and green fly with maggot


----------



## Beer:30 (Feb 23, 2007)

Got on some steel yesterday w/ Elkhtr. Every location we hit, pulled fish. Not the best day, but landed 9.


----------

